# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  >  Λάμπες 50C5  12ΑV6

## krissgr

Καλησπέρα.
Ψάχνω 2 λάμπες από ένα National AU - 306 *All American Five (AA5)* ραδιόφωνο.
http://www.angelfire.com/electronic/...bes/AA5-1.html


Τις *50C5*  και  *12ΑV6*.

Κάθε προσφορά δεκτή.
Ευχαριστώ.

----------

